# Bit of fun!



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I can't take credit for this one. But here goes.
Name of artist must start with last letter of the previous posts artist.

I'll start.

The Rolling Stones.......


----------



## andiritchie (Dec 16, 2008)

we use this as a drinking game 

Stevie Wonder


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

REM


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

Morrisey


----------



## Herbie (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

styx


----------



## RGuk (Dec 16, 2008)

Xtreme....

Ahh, those were the days.....bought the CD (replacement)of "pornograffiti" only last month....


----------



## Sneds (Dec 16, 2008)

Estelle


----------



## nomadpaul (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton


----------



## time_vans (Dec 16, 2008)

cher


----------



## time_vans (Dec 16, 2008)

oops ...and i have not had a drink!
nickleback


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

K Klass


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Sex Pistols


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Stereophonics


----------



## DCB (Dec 16, 2008)

Sky


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, that's a nasty one.

Yello


----------



## DCB (Dec 16, 2008)

O M D


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Devo

Oh, and no repetition!!


----------



## time_vans (Dec 16, 2008)

oasis


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

steppenwolf


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Dire Straits


----------



## time_vans (Dec 16, 2008)

shakira


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

A B C


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Carpenters


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Showaddywaddy


----------



## SS2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yazoo


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Orange Juice


----------



## SS2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Eels


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Simple Minds


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Air Supply


----------



## big_russ (Dec 16, 2008)

Girlschool


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Bit of fun! *DELETED**

Post deleted by Clansman


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

LA Dolls

ignoring Clansmans late answer!!

Sorry mate.


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

sade


----------



## TonyN (Dec 16, 2008)

Elton John


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

N Sync


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Climax Blues Band


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Bit of fun! *DELETED**

Post deleted by TOMO21


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Def Leppard


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Duran Duran


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Duran Duran

Darn it!
Snap!!

Duran Duran it is then!


----------



## time_vans (Dec 16, 2008)

nirvana


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Adam & The Ants


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Suzie & The Banshees


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

seal


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 16, 2008)

Libertines


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Linkin Park    S or K take yopur pick?


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

KLF


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

freddie & the dreamers - snap

shirley bassey


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Yazz and the Plastic Population


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Neil young


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Gabrielle


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Nina Cherry


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn you and your 'y's.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Yngie Malstrom


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Madonna


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing ending in Y troops.....or we're fooked.


----------



## RGuk (Dec 16, 2008)

Aerosmith....


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Mondays


----------



## RGuk (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you mean: Yngwie Malmstrom  

Now I've messed it up...


----------



## RGuk (Dec 16, 2008)

Savage garden...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

Nik Kershaw


----------



## TonyN (Dec 16, 2008)

Will I am


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Madness


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Saint Etienne


----------



## DCB (Dec 16, 2008)

E L O


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

O Jays


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Too fast fur me guys..........thats not a band by the way.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

roy orbison


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

N-Trance


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

East 17


Finito


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

7000 dying rats


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Scritti politti


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

inkspots


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

edith piaf


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Who's googlin the band A to Z then?


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Fun Luvin Criminals


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Shakatak.

And I've not been cheating yet!

Mind you I don't think anyone else has so far.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

santana


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

atomic kitten


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Bit of fun! *DELETED**

Post deleted by Clansman


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

celia cruz


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Partridge Family


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

pink


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Take it back to 'K' guys!!!!


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Police


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

yo-yo-ma

where we at?


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Kool in the gang


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

genesis


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Stone the crows


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Madandra.

Next artist must start with the last letter of the previous artist. No duplicates.

Hope it helps.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

shakira


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

A-ha


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Bit of fun! *DELETED**

Post deleted by haplesshacker


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 16, 2008)

madandra.........you been bad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

sweet


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

slow 

alicia keyes - damn
t-rex


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

I amlost. where are we?


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

XTC


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

conway twitty


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Ahhhh the dreaded 'Y'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

yo yo's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

thats is an S next


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Soul 2 soul


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

LL Cool J


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

I wiz 1st


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

jay-z


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Pogues


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

slipknot


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

The The


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2008)

Eagles


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

stone roses


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Starship


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

pussycat dolls


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

S'Express


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Swing out sister


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

rihanna


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Abba


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

anya


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

A-Ha


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

???????????? is that not Enya


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

amazulu


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Ultravox


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

xavier cugat

and probably


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

T'pau


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

undertones


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

stevie nicks


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Sam Cooke


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

erasure


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Enigma


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

AC/DC


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

asia


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

ac/dc been done


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

all saints


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Sisters of mercy


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

yanni


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

s club 7


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

7th Heaven


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

nirvana


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

aerosmith


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

hawkwind


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

D-ream


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Madandra and Vicount we need to take it back to I


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

put inxs in after yanni and were ok


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Madison Avenue


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 16, 2008)

eminem


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Mamas & The Papas


----------



## madandra (Dec 16, 2008)

super furry animals


----------



## Clansman (Dec 16, 2008)

Searchers


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Stevie wonder


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Runrig


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Gun


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2008)

Ramones


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2008)

Gawd you have to be quick - it was R when I started my last post


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Nena cherry


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nena Cherry has been done


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nazareth


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Heaven 17


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2008)

Aw.... feck it guys - give me a chance


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

702


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

2 pac


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Celine Dion


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

New order


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

See ya guys am off to bed.


----------



## Herbie (Dec 17, 2008)

Sammy Davis Junior!


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sammy's been done, Steve Winwood


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

duke ellington


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

nelly


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

Young Knives


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

sting


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 17, 2008)

gorillaz


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Zutons


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

status quo


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Only Ones


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

styx


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Think we've had that but anyway...

X-ray Specs


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

sheryl crow


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitesnake

The original - not the pansy LA version!!


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

earth, wind & fire


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Emerson ,Lake and Palmer


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rainbow no no no, keep that for later. Rolf Harris.


----------



## tincup (Dec 17, 2008)

Strung out


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 17, 2008)

Take That (Don't know if already been done)


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Typically Tropical


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lulu


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

urban cookie collective


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

embrace


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

elton john


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 17, 2008)

No Doubt


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

terence trent d'arby


----------



## evita4 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yazoo


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Oleeta Adams


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 17, 2008)

sky

(Though I'm sure that we've already had Yazoo, nevermind, I think we're running out of 'Y's)


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

yma sumac


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaka Khan  Chaka Khan


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

nina simone


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Edison Lighthouse


----------



## tincup (Dec 17, 2008)

eddie grant


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

Therapy?


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

The Farm


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Mistique


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Yazz and the plastic population


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

No Doubt


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

tokio hotel


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

lemar


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rush


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

happy mondays..........superb


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

supertramp


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Prince


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Exploited


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 17, 2008)

destinys child


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

david cassidey


----------



## time_vans (Dec 17, 2008)

David Archuleta


----------



## rgs (Dec 17, 2008)

A HA


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

AnthraXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## andycap (Dec 17, 2008)

Xray specs


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

sex pistols


----------



## rgs (Dec 17, 2008)

Steely Dan


----------



## Clansman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nina


----------



## rgs (Dec 17, 2008)

Altered Images


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

S express


----------



## RGuk (Dec 17, 2008)

Scorpions


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Shakespears sister


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 17, 2008)

Rage against the machine


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Eric Clapton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

elevators


----------



## rgs (Dec 17, 2008)

S Club Seven


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Ne-Yo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

We've had a number of these already. I thought the idea was not to duplicate. !!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

We've had 240 goes at this Homer - give us a break.......


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Olivia newton John


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2008)

But its quality and not quantity !


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

nana mouskouri


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Icehouse


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

ennio morricone


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2008)

Eddie and the Hot Rods


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

shirley bassey !


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Yellow


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

wendy richard


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Dollar


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

ruby murray


----------



## madandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Yazoo ?????


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2008)

might have been done, but

ozzy osbourne


----------



## MVP (Dec 18, 2008)

eazy e


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

englebert humperdinck


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 18, 2008)

kings of leon


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

nine inch nails


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 18, 2008)

Slipknot


----------



## madandra (Dec 18, 2008)

transvision vamp


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

pink floyd


----------



## madandra (Dec 18, 2008)

Dirty pretty things


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

steeleye span


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nine inch nails..........I got one in.


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

silly Wizard


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Nine inch nails..........I got one in.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry been done - but nevermind!!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Donney Osmand


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave Gillmore


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Eddie Cochran


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

nightwish


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Hammerfall


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lilly Allan........got another one, has it been done? Do I need to go through all the effin pages?


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

nirvana

Nope lets change that to Nelly!!!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

speciallybas nirvana's been done

yoko ono


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Orange Goblin


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

nazareth


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

heart


----------



## ricardodaintino (Dec 18, 2008)

Terry Wogan and Aled Jones

(festive response)


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

snoop dog


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Go West


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

The Jam


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Motorhead


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

goodies


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

goodies
		
Click to expand...

Motorhead  -  Goodies?????? How does that work??


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

goodies
		
Click to expand...

Motorhead  -  Goodies?????? How does that work??
		
Click to expand...

It was actually... Snoop dog - Goodies.

Didn't see the next page..lol


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Motorhead
		
Click to expand...

Dubliners


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Keep Up Man - this is serious!!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

S club 7


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

7 year Bitch


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Hellecasters


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Saigon Kick


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

kanye west


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

S Club 7 been done.

For anyone new joining in this must be a nightmare!


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Teardrop Explodes


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Tangerine Dream


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

OK Soft Machine


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Elton John

(Hope that's not already been done... Or else ELO)


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Both I think!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Enigma


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2008)

Albertos Y Los Trios Paranoias

That's it. I'm out


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Stranglers


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

evanescence - system's got really slow

so 

Sum 41 (and I'm gone)


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

One Too Many


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 18, 2008)

Yazoo


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Overkill


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 18, 2008)

Lighthouse family


----------



## MVP (Dec 18, 2008)

Yazz


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust

We'll let Yazz, Yazoo, and ZZ top repeat


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

T-Pau


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

U2


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

2 unlimited


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Titch


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Harem Scarem


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Rainbow


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Wonder Stuff


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Freddie & the Dreamers


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 18, 2008)

sensational alex harvey band


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Daddy Cool


----------



## TonyN (Dec 18, 2008)

ll cool j


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Papa Roach


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

hannah montana


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Alphaville


----------



## MVP (Dec 18, 2008)

E-40


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Who??

Not the band, but who are E-40?

Assuming it's genuine

Zoe (0 being a zero - and therefore a 'Z'

Tough one though


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

0 eight 5 teens


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

Skin


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

And I thought you bowed out earlier Viscount!! Welcome back.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

no, logged out at work
 - what the hell have you started?

nat king cole


----------



## Clansman (Dec 18, 2008)

Eagles Of Death Metal


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 19, 2008)

Dog eat Dog


----------



## madandra (Dec 19, 2008)

goldie looking chain


----------



## Fore (Dec 19, 2008)

Nirvana


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 19, 2008)

Anthrax!!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 19, 2008)

- what the hell have you started?
		
Click to expand...

It's a beast ain't it!! Probably longest thread ever on here though!!!

Mind you, can't imagine that it'll make the 'what you're talking about' section of the mag. It won't make any sense.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 19, 2008)

XTC


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 19, 2008)

Carter the unstopable sex machine


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 19, 2008)

Emerson Lake & Palmer.


----------



## rgs (Dec 19, 2008)

Radiohead


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 19, 2008)

Dwane Eddy

Sorry back to Y again!!


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Yano


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 19, 2008)

OH,YES DEAR,(you're right...AGAIN)


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry guys,did I cheat(albeit slightly)there???
Its just that I like a quiet life!"Â£


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

Yano
		
Click to expand...

oasis


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Salvation Army.........yes they have a CD out and it's another Y


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 19, 2008)

slayer


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Rachmaninof


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

faithless


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Sash


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

hellogoodbye


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Eamon


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2008)

nine inch nails


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Shakira


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

nine inch nails
		
Click to expand...

how many times have they come up!!!

anyway... snow patrol


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

alesha keys


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

ok mine can go now... snow patrol


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Lambretta


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

akon


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

No Doubt


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

take that


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Taj Mahal


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

ludacris


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonny And Cher


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

rev run


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Nine Days


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

sinead o'connor


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Racoon


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

N.W.A


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Alarm


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 19, 2008)

Machine Head


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

DJ Ironik


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2008)

lightnin' hopkins


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

lightnin' hopkins
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

slick rick


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Kasabian


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2008)

new model army


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Yasmeen


----------



## MVP (Dec 19, 2008)

yousef


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2008)

lightnin' hopkins
		
Click to expand...

???
		
Click to expand...

???  blues singer for 60 years

natasha bedingfield


----------



## Clansman (Dec 19, 2008)

Damaged


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

darude


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2008)

elvis presley


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 19, 2008)

Back to 'Y' then.

young disciples


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 19, 2008)

Youssou N'dor (the guy who sang 7 seconds with neneh cherry)


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 20, 2008)

Youssou N'dor (the guy who sang 7 seconds with neneh cherry)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry MWJ. Rules are next artist starts with last letter of previous artist. My reference to the 'Y' was purely because it's been a thorn all the way through this thread.

Hope that explains it.

Don't stop though.

Next letter is 'S'


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

Doh, ok then.....

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Clansman (Dec 20, 2008)

Shania Twain


----------



## rgs (Dec 20, 2008)

Nina Simeone


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

englebert humperdink


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 20, 2008)

king


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

gwar


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 20, 2008)

Rubettes


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

soulwax


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 20, 2008)

XTC!


----------



## theeaglehunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Chas & Dave !!!


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

el divo


----------



## Clansman (Dec 20, 2008)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

nine inch nails


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 20, 2008)

Otis Reading


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 20, 2008)

Emmerson Lake & palmer


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bogger! Late again!
Gary Numann


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 20, 2008)

Neil Diamond


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 20, 2008)

deus


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 20, 2008)

Style Council


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 20, 2008)

Style Council
		
Click to expand...

Lilly Alan


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 20, 2008)

Norman Cook(aka Fatboy Slim)
and Squire can I borrow and ghange your lovely tag lineto say I'mScottish and proud????(please?)


----------



## rgs (Dec 20, 2008)

Eddie Cochrane


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 20, 2008)

RGS...thought it was meant to begin with a 'K'???
I'm confused.com!!


----------



## rgs (Dec 20, 2008)

toyboy54  i was replying to Chas & Dave--but entry came in late  

so to follow Norman Cook--Fat boy slim---
Norman Cook----King Creole

Fat Boy Slim----Mamas & Papas


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 21, 2008)

can I borrow and change your lovely tag line to say I'm Scottish and proud????(please?)
		
Click to expand...

No problem with you changing the tagline, it's a line from a Catatonia song.


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 21, 2008)

Fat Boy Slim----Mamas & Papas
		
Click to expand...

Stiff little fingers


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

sublime


----------



## MVP (Dec 21, 2008)

EMINEM


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

Metallica


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 21, 2008)

E.L.O.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 21, 2008)

E.L.O.
		
Click to expand...

   

It might be your birthday.......but!!

Adamski


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

iggy and the stooges


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 21, 2008)

stereophonics


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

skid row


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 21, 2008)

Whishbone Ash


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 21, 2008)

helen reddy (oops)


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah's


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Pushing my luck here........Orbison.Roy?


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

O.K. Sorry.........OASIS
Had a bad day trying to get SWMBO achair that plugs in!?><!?


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sod it...going to bed 
You guys either go to fast ......or I have'nt a bloody clue which page I'm meant to be on.
Sorry for any confusion guys,think I'll sit back and watch!!!



P.S. Could'nt find the chair!


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Right o.k. now .............Shania Twain


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

naughty by nature


----------



## Clansman (Dec 21, 2008)

Eurythmics


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

sepultura


----------



## Clansman (Dec 21, 2008)

Annie Lennox


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Clansman...bollocks ,that rules out XTC which I've already used!
Anyone any ideas,,sure their are lots but have gone brain dead!"!


----------



## Clansman (Dec 21, 2008)

x-ray spex

Just to make it even harder for you toyboy54


----------



## Clansman (Dec 21, 2008)

to make it easier?

X-Ecutioners


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

same difference (scraping the barrel or what!)


----------



## MVP (Dec 21, 2008)

east 17


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Clansman you are twisted!
Medwayjohn..........Thank you......EAgles(simple but there you go!)


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shoot..late again!!!!!!!


----------



## Clansman (Dec 21, 2008)

Clansman you are twisted!
		
Click to expand...

I do try!!

7 Deadly Sins


----------



## Cernunnos (Dec 21, 2008)

Skids


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 21, 2008)

sham 69


----------



## MVP (Dec 22, 2008)

911


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

10cc


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Corrs


----------



## Clansman (Dec 22, 2008)

sisters of mercy


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Yardbirds


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

scala (sometimes eScala)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vx9lTR6yzVI&feature=related


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

scala (sometimes eScala)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vx9lTR6yzVI&feature=related

Click to expand...

hubba - hubba - hubba!!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

AC/DC


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

ccr (creedence clearwater revival)


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Limahl


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

lionel ritchie


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

EMF


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Free


----------



## MVP (Dec 22, 2008)

energy 52


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2008)

2 unlimited


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

dana


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

A guy called gerald


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 22, 2008)

dum dums


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

A guy called gerald
		
Click to expand...

que?


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

A guy called gerald
		
Click to expand...

que?
		
Click to expand...

Did a track called Voodoo Ray back in the very early 90's I think.


----------



## The_Squire (Dec 22, 2008)

dum dums
		
Click to expand...

Specials


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

dollar


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

dum dums
		
Click to expand...

Specials
		
Click to expand...

Silencers


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

sarah brightman


----------



## Clansman (Dec 22, 2008)

Nocturnal Rites


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Sparks


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

shaggy !)


----------



## Clansman (Dec 22, 2008)

Young Rascals


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

scott joplin


----------



## Clansman (Dec 22, 2008)

Nashville Pussy


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Clansman (Dec 22, 2008)

Sugababes


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Sugababes
		
Click to expand...

Been done (but I'm not counting anymore, as a few have slipped through the net recently!!)


----------



## rgs (Dec 22, 2008)

Skid Row------Irish Rock Band from the late 60s/early 70s


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 22, 2008)

wishbone ash


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 22, 2008)

Haircut 100!!!


----------



## madandra (Dec 22, 2008)

Zero tollerance (canadian shower of S**t)


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 23, 2008)

earth, wind & fire
(probably been done)


----------



## rgs (Dec 23, 2008)

Elvis Costello


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 23, 2008)

ocean colour scene


----------



## big_russ (Dec 23, 2008)

Evelyn "Champagne" King


----------



## Clansman (Dec 23, 2008)

Garbage


----------



## madandra (Dec 23, 2008)

Edwin Collins


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 24, 2008)

sham 69


----------



## evita4 (Dec 24, 2008)

9 inch Nails


----------



## Herbie (Dec 28, 2008)

santana )dont know if its gone, too many to scroll through now)


----------



## big_russ (Dec 28, 2008)

Amen corner


----------



## Clansman (Dec 28, 2008)

Rubettes


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 30, 2008)

Shan-gri-las (leader of the pack!)


----------



## Clansman (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandy Shaw


----------



## big_russ (Dec 30, 2008)

Was-not-was


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 30, 2008)

Sneaker Pimps


----------



## vig (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve Winwood


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2009)

Dogs D'amour


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 1, 2009)

Roxy Music


----------



## Clansman (Jan 1, 2009)

Catatonia


----------



## big_russ (Jan 1, 2009)

Atomic Rooster


----------



## vig (Jan 2, 2009)

Raffaella carra



(do it do it again)


----------



## big_russ (Jan 2, 2009)

Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## vig (Jan 2, 2009)

Russ, carra ens in an A not E


----------



## big_russ (Jan 2, 2009)

How thick am i!!!!!

Argent


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2009)

The Anti-Nowhere League


----------



## vig (Jan 3, 2009)

Eve


----------



## vig (Jan 3, 2009)

Evelyn champagne king


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2009)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## vig (Jan 4, 2009)

Sam sham & the pharoahs


----------



## big_russ (Jan 4, 2009)

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 4, 2009)

Nazareth


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2009)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## vig (Jan 5, 2009)

hot gossip


----------



## big_russ (Jan 5, 2009)

Python Lee Jackson


----------



## vig (Jan 5, 2009)

New kids on the block


----------



## big_russ (Jan 5, 2009)

King


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2009)

Grateful Dead


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2009)

dee-light


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2009)

Tiny Tim


----------



## big_russ (Jan 6, 2009)

Mental as anything


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 6, 2009)

Gun


----------



## big_russ (Jan 6, 2009)

Nazareth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

hue and cry


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 6, 2009)

Nazareth
		
Click to expand...

Sorry been done. Have you not read the thread  

But we'll go with it - so back to Homers.

Yardbids


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

steeleye span


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2009)

Tesla


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2009)

Nofx

That should stop this


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 8, 2009)

x-ray spex (though it might have been done)


----------



## vig (Jan 8, 2009)

xtc

that's been done also


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2009)

Time to let this one die?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 8, 2009)

Seeing as I started this rubbish, I think it's run it's course and should be put to bed. So I agree with Imurg. 500 plus posts, I'm impressed. Thanks to everyone that got involved, it's been emotional.

Ciao


----------

